
Have I found the most lightweight way to cross-platform programming? - note_space
I know that&#x27;s very unlikely, but hey, if you&#x27;re interested, check out the note_space program on the website www.kylla.info, and say what you think of it.  It uses PHP, which I understand is not universally admired.  The program&#x27;s goal is not to impress the experts, but to actually distribute a free program that will be useful to ordinary people on windows, macintosh or linux (however, not on any smartphone OS).
======
gus_massa
I think it's interesting, but this is a bad submission format for this site.
The title looks more like a linkbait or astroturfing or something ...

The guidelines are not very clear about this, but this is the more relevant
paragraph.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

Some recommendations:

1) Resubmit this after two or three days, so you don't get any complain about
resubmitting too often.

2) Submit a link to the demo (
[http://www.kylla.info/app/box_demo.php?winW=911&winH=441](http://www.kylla.info/app/box_demo.php?winW=911&winH=441)
), not to the home page. The demo is interesting, the home page is boring.

3) The link from the demo to the home page is not easy to see. I know it's
there, but it's not obvious. Can you add a link in one of the notes? Something
like: "Visit the home page to get more information and the documentation".

4) The title of your old submission was good, but I like more something like
"Show HN: NoteSpace: take notes and organize your thought in your browser"
(not 100% happy with this neither)

5) I know it's very difficult, but it's a pity that I can't save the notes and
really try the demo. Perhaps make another board that is editable by anyone. It
will get filled with crap soon, from stupid things to goatse, so you will have
to clean it often. Perhaps you can restore it to a safe saved state every 10
minutes. (Perhaps restore each card to a safe saved state if it has not been
edited for 10 minutes.)

5) If you allow random people to edit the bottom card in the open board, be
careful because the PHP will parse that line. Is that sanitized? Is that safe?
Anyway, if someday you tried to sell this to "civilians", you will have to
find an easier way to configure the top bar.

~~~
note_space
I will be resubmitting soon. I have made my home page somewhat less boring. It
now has a card-like layout. I'm not a designer; that layout is all I got. And,
the demo is now fully functional. Each visitor will get a separate copy of the
demo, which will retain their edits for some time, depending upon how busy the
website is. Eventually, the copies get re-used by new visitors, with a clean
notes file. The option you refer to in point 5 has been removed completely, so
that won't be an issue. Thank you again for your comments; they were very
helpful to me.

